# Ready to throw in the towel....



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Sigh. I think my milking career has kicked the bucket. Literally. I am losing about half of my buckets to feces and spillage. One doe doesnt love me milking the far side of her udder and every time the foot goes. Sometimes I'm lucky and just a piece of hay will hit the foam in the bucket and I can fish it out with a finger, other times a chunk of mud or other will land in there, or the whole foot gets a bath...her teats are tiiiiiiny so aiming/streaming isn't an option. My FF who is still learning the ropes is a one-sided nurser, so the teat the baby refuses to nurse on must get milked and has fantastic production. Problem is she's still really into holding her leg aloft while he nurses or I milk, again often by accident the bucket gets kicked because the leg is like an elevator. Bottom line is either I have no idea what I'm doing, or I'm doing everything wrong. My barn reeks like sour milk and I just want to dry them off at this point, its hardly worth the effort...every night I suit up and head out to come back an hour later empty handed. I am so frustrated I could cry. I adore these girls and our lives have been adjusted to revolve around them, and their schedules, needs, shelter, food, attention, love; yet I feel like I have thousand dollar pets. Is it too much to ask for one clean bucket of milk a day? 
Sorry if I sound angry/venty. You can guess what happened tonight. Again.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't give up! Your goats will get used to it in time, if you follow through. Try using hobbles on them, or tying their far leg to the fence with a rope or leash. My doe will NOT let me milk her far side no matter what, so I resorted to milking one side, then turning her around and milking out the other....you gotta do what you gotta do! 

You can also try milking into a little container, then dumping it into the big bucket when it's full. Then if she puts her foot in the container, only a little milk is wasted instead of all of it.

Good luck!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for making me feel less crazy and alone about the 'far side' issue. My milk stand is in the corner where her butt and side are against the wall so I may have to reconfigure in such a way tht I can reach around both sides. Also wondering if they didnt have a wall to lean on, would they be so likely to kick and fuss if they were less confident about falling off? This is her third milking season so she should be used to the whole ritual by now! 
Now, re: small container to large...lets say hypothetically I'm dumping every half litre or so, and then a foot lands in the milk pail. Now I've got a germy poopy foot in the pail. I can no longer milk into that pail. So say one day both ate a big bowl of Misbehavio's for breakfast....I could be blowing through all my buckets same day. What kind of smaller containers would you recommend?
I like all your ideas....thanks


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sorry you are going through such a hard time. I've been there. Don't give up.

While training our most recent FF, I had to resort to using a plastic 2 c. measuring cup. I hold it with my left hand and milk with my right. When the cup fills up, I turn around and pour it in my bucket, which I keep hanging on the wall to my side. If I do get a kick, I usually just lose a little bit out of the cup instead of having to give the whole bucket to the cats or use it for soap. I've liked this method so much that I'm milking all our goats like this now. It's fun being able to measure how much milk each goat gives us. My husband milks on Sundays just to give me a day off and he uses it too, now. No more ruined "hoof milk!" (We use the plastic measuring cup because it's light weight and easy for us old geezers to handle.) :shades:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Use a 20 oz soda bottle. Hold it up to the teat with one hand, milk with the other, then dump when it's full. Even if they kick the foot won't go in or spill it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use a glass or small Mason jar to milk into and milk one side at a time.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I have had great success holding a pint mason jar in one hand and milking with the other. I am afraid my ff will kick or re-position her foot into my bucket. Gives ME peace of mind and makes me feel more in control.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

keep at it! just keep calm, and continue on your routine. they'll learn at some point. don't let them win!!

I found with my girls they needed something to the one side of them (the fence as I milked outside) so they wouldn't spin around to avoid me. I didn't have a milk stand. they just stood there and ate their food.

Buttercup's 2F she started to kick when I milked the one side, so I held up a 4 cup pyrex close to her teat with one hand and milked with the other.

you can do this!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use a set of hobbles on my does who won't stand still on the stand. They can't lift their leg hig enough to knock over the bucket or plank their foot into it. If they act up, I take their grain away and milk until they calm down, then I give it back.

You can get "half moon" milk pails which have a lid that covers all but a small amount of the bucket. That keeps hair, feet, feces, hay etc out of the milk.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I use small rope and tie kickers to the stand. They can still dance some, but they can't get their feet up high enough or close enough to the bucket to cause problems


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Hobbles work wonders! I also use a quart mason jar with a screen lid on top and I personally milk from behind my does. Milking from behind makes it easier on me because of where their teats are placed and I can milk both at once into the quart jar.Hopefully you'll get some yummy milk to drink soon!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, guys?! I had no idea so many of you had to accomodate kickers/fussers/stompers! I feel so validated, and normal! I had this idyllic picture in my mind of all you strong confident women making everything run perfectly like in the magazines, calm munchy goats, a double teat stream, 2 handed milking straight into the pail. Why does this fantasy even exist??
Okay, so two stage milking, check, hobbles or tie ups if necessary. 
Thanks, I knew TGS would be the right place to hurl my desparation and angries!!!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Go get'em girl!! You can do this!!!


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

We milk into a large filter over the bucket, this keeps out everything. One of our does had to be hobbled and the hobbles tied under the stanchion for several months until she finally gave up. We also put large stones in her grain, add organic wheat bran, cut up carrots and alfalfa pellets to keep her occupied. I feel for you, though. It can be rough. The main thing is you don't get hurt and you get to a point where you can enjoy yourself. 
janice


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sydmurph said:


> Wow, guys?! I had no idea so many of you had to accomodate kickers/fussers/stompers! I feel so validated, and normal! I had this idyllic picture in my mind of all you strong confident women making everything run perfectly like in the magazines, calm munchy goats, a double teat stream, 2 handed milking straight into the pail. Why does this fantasy even exist??
> Okay, so two stage milking, check, hobbles or tie ups if necessary.
> Thanks, I knew TGS would be the right place to hurl my desparation and angries!!!


That's how it's SUPPOSED to work! It really helps if you start with a trained milker. My Boer/Toggenburg was my first milker, her udder's not much to look at but teats are a good size and she's an angel on the stand. I probably would have quit if I'd started with a greenie too! If you have practice it makes it easier to juggle around the kicking.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

I am thrilled to report an incident-free evening of (dare I say enjoyable) milking!!! I used a 2L mason jar and dumped into the pail as I went. But two other things happened. 1, I was not rushing to beat the boredom, so no bored stompy feet...and I cant help wonder if my la-dee-da new attitude was contagious. 2) I had no choice but to milk one teat at a time and this was extremely (shockingly) well tolerated. So a huuuuuge learning curve for all the ladies of the barn tonight, myself included. Its always been a race to see who won, but tonight the trophy was all mine in a shiny silver pail. Thank you thank you thank you all. Each and every post gave me something, be it a smile, idea, or reassurance. I trained my Flora to give me kisses on the cheek after every milking and I pass it along to all of you!!! *Mwah!*


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

jannerbanner said:


> We milk into a large filter over the bucket, this keeps out everything. One of our does had to be hobbled and the hobbles tied under the stanchion for several months until she finally gave up. We also put large stones in her grain, add organic wheat bran, cut up carrots and alfalfa pellets to keep her occupied. I feel for you, though. It can be rough. The main thing is you don't get hurt and you get to a point where you can enjoy yourself.
> janice


i like the idea of distractions in the bucket! I am curious; what kind of filter do you put over your bucket? I'm using the 7" round filter paper type that you fold into the funnel. Is there a different type I vould be using? Filtering in the barn seems like a pretty great idea...


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My doe kicked the first couple days of milking. I held her closest leg up in the air and milked with the other hand. There is a tendon you can squeeze that prevents her from really kicking. My doe learned that kicking is not going to stop me milking her and that if she relaxes her leg then I will release it. Within the first week she was trained and now she stands like a star. I go from side to side and she will move herself so that she is close to me and I don't have to reach over too far. If you follow through they will learn that kicking will not stop you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Woohoo, great job!!  Sometimes you have to tweak the traditional milking method, but if the result is a pail full of clean milk then it's worth it!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Sydmurph said:


> I am thrilled to report an incident-free evening of (dare I say enjoyable) milking!!! I used a 2L mason jar and dumped into the pail as I went. But two other things happened. 1, I was not rushing to beat the boredom, so no bored stompy feet...and I cant help wonder if my la-dee-da new attitude was contagious. 2) I had no choice but to milk one teat at a time and this was extremely (shockingly) well tolerated. So a huuuuuge learning curve for all the ladies of the barn tonight, myself included. Its always been a race to see who won, but tonight the trophy was all mine in a shiny silver pail. Thank you thank you thank you all. Each and every post gave me something, be it a smile, idea, or reassurance. I trained my Flora to give me kisses on the cheek after every milking and I pass it along to all of you!!! *Mwah!*


Way to go!! That's awesome! YaY!!!

I had that idealistic picture in my mind for years. I strived to live it but between sweating bullets in the summer, frozen hands in the winter, pesky flies and mosquitoes, having to milk one handed because it was too uncomfortable to use both hands at once, and kicking goats, I realized that it wasn't going to be that way most days. I knew I had to change my expectations. I made myself accept whatever weather and situation was at hand, I made myself slow down and relax. It made a huge difference. As time went by, I began to cherish my milking time.

When we first bought Bella, she had been in milk for a few months. When I tried to milk her she would stomp, kick, bite, butt, and do everything she could think of to irritate me. I was so stressed out and upset every morning during milking. I cried, I prayed, and I pouted! One day I thought I'd torture her back for all her sassiness, so I started singing to her while I milked. Oh my goodness! She' instantly turned into an angel! It was the weirdest thing! After all these years of holding it in, I can finally let loose in front of Bella and she appreciates my croaking. It was hilarious! Now, although she's the herd queen and everyone scatters when she approaches, she is a wad of jelly around me and begs for kisses and pets. I would be lost without her!

Keep up the good work and know that sometimes milking goes well, sometimes it doesn't. Overall, it's a wonderful part of life on the farm.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hurray for a good milking incident!!! seems like you just needed to let some frustrations out, and get into the groove with your girl. yes, they can pick up what we're feeling so a calm demeanour (even if you're faking it) will translate to her. now you can relax, and enjoy a nice fresh glass of clean milk!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can totally relate. I had a HUGE fight with one of my girls who i had to milk out because the babies have only been nursing from one side.
So , i had her basically sitting on my shoulders ( Nubian ) while i milder her and held up one leg. I already had two kicks to the chest ( ouch ) and a few close calls to the head. ( might have helped me though ) figure out that putting her against the wall would help. I guess you could try putting your milk stand away from the wall , but you also rise the chance of her stepping off , falling off , or hurting herself some other freaky way goats are capable of. I must say i wasn't giving in.
I know she was uncomfortable and it mustve hurt , but still , I am going to win this war missy ! I gave her her grain , cookies , and whatever to keep her occupied . Once she found out it was going to happen regardless , she finally gave in. She never liked her udder being touch even before she kidded , so i know it was mostly her being a brat 
*Your not alone* ! After milking her , i had no milk to freeze for future use. I was bruised , sweating like crazy , i had more hair on me then she had left on her , i was covered in milk , mud and dirt from her hooves , but mostly mud because she put her foot in the milk countless times then kicked me  My hair was soaked with milk , mud and whatnot  I also had handfuls of hair and "whatnot" in my bra :wahoo:

BUT , I WON :stars: I think&#8230;&#8230;.:stars::scratch::sigh:

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember Skyla had one heck ova time with her Nigerian Ellie too , and now she is a perfect lady  So , don't give in !


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sydmurph said:


> Wow, guys?! I had no idea so many of you had to accomodate kickers/fussers/stompers! I feel so validated, and normal! I had this idyllic picture in my mind of all you strong confident women making everything run perfectly like in the magazines, calm munchy goats, a double teat stream, 2 handed milking straight into the pail. Why does this fantasy even exist??
> Okay, so two stage milking, check, hobbles or tie ups if necessary.
> Thanks, I knew TGS would be the right place to hurl my desparation and angries!!!


When I got my first Alpine doe, I had nothing- a water bucket and a sack of grain plus a bale of hay.

My first morning of milking, I sat on a little cooler, tied her up and started milking, how idyllic! I was daydreaming about how much I loved her, how good the milk would taste, etc. Then she put her poopy hoof right in the bucket and knocked it over. Ok, that was an accident, I should have been paying better attention. Nope, she tried it every milking- for 7 yrs! (probably why the original owner got rid of her). I was so upset at the second time, I almost sold her. But, now I expect nonsense from all the goats (14 milkers, right now).

You will figure out how to be faster than she is, don't lose hope. Eventually, I got a Henry Milker and then a real Hoegger milker (and others I didn't care for). But, handmilking is always a challenge! You will be fine!


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

This thread of trials is so inspiring! 

I have a 2 year old Alpine/Pygmy who I just brought home a week ago. Her udder was totally lopsided and one teat was filling, the other was not. I originally thought it was mastitis as I was totally new to the milking part of goats. 

I testing and this was not the case. I had to milk out the side that kept filling and with all the massaging and attention the other side came back into milk.

She was pretty compliant when I first got her, now I go in to milk her and she is an absolute nightmare! I do not have a stand but tie her with a face harness. I have a body harness (dog harness that she walks with me in, like a dream I might add!) that fits her and I wonder if I could rig that up. 

I am interested in the ligament that you can squeeze to lift the leg. I will do some more research on it but a better description would be interesting. 

Any suggestions as to how to best tie her? My better half is builing me a stand this weekend but until it is finished I need to keep up with her. 

Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hobbles work great for kickers and fussers. You can buy one,or just make a hobble out of a leash or rope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I remember Skyla had one heck ova time with her Nigerian Ellie too , and now she is a perfect lady  So , don't give in !


Oh my! Yes! The 'she-devil' as my sister called her :lol:

I ended up using soft twine from my straw bales and tied her feet down to the stand.. I started loosening them after a week or two, and then took them off gradually.. It took about a month and a half or say.. But each goat is different.. Now, Ellie is a great milker and I don't worry about her kicking or such anymore


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha , the "she-devil" , I remember that remark , :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got a lot of good ideas and pointers from this thread ! Thank you to all of you  I was spoiled rotten with my first ever milker , my Mochalo  So , i wasn't prepared for my most recent battles with Lilly.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Sydmurph said:


> i like the idea of distractions in the bucket! I am curious; what kind of filter do you put over your bucket? I'm using the 7" round filter paper type that you fold into the funnel. Is there a different type I vould be using? Filtering in the barn seems like a pretty great idea...


We use the 4 quart strainer from caprine supply. We wait to use it with our new milkers for a few weeks as it is a little wider and can touch their legs which we all know is an excuse to kick. It does keep the milk much cleaner, though and you can see if there is any blood or clumpy milk without having to milk into a stripper cup. We do strain our milk again with a smaller filter holder and fresh filter when we put into jars. We then put the jars in buckets of water with frozen water bottles to cool it as quickly as possible. We have super fresh milk for up to 2 weeks with this method 

We also brush our milkers first and clean them with baby wipe and then dry with soft paper towel, them nice massage before milking. I think this helps prepare them mentally and settles them and brings their milk down.
janice


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Squeeze the back leg, right above the hock. That will help prevent kicking.
I put the hobbles there, too. If you hobble them by their hooves, they end up 
still kicking, almost standing on their heads, etc.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fantastic and fascinating topic this turned out to be!! I thank you all again for the great ideas and enthusiastic cheerleading, I am now (knocking on wood) proud to boast a PERFECT no-kick milking record!! Now I feel like I finally get it! Tonight in the barn I was thinking to myself (or maybe it was out loud, we'll never know) 'no poopy hooves! Nooooo poopy hooves, ladies!' I cant recall whose comment that was but it made me LOL. Beware the dreaded poopy hoof!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Isn't it the greatest feeling, when you overcome your goats' evil ways?  

Keep up the great milking!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well said ^^^^^:thumb::hi5::lol:


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

*1st Time Milking with a 1st Freshener - help...*

I did a test-run milking my 1F this morning, my 1st time milking. OMG, I couldn't get the hobble on right. She's jumping around, fell off the milking stand (I got her back up), and I get only a couple squirts, hair everywhere. Hobble fell off. She's kicking. I kept up, (didn't want her to win) a couple more squirts, and quit for today. Phew! Exhausting & 1st thing the darn morning!! But I'm encouraged by this thread. Have to separate the kids tonite, so there's more milk. Any more advice?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah trust me. We all deal with issues. I had one doe who freaked out so much she flipped the entire stand over twice. After the second time I let her lay there a few minuets to think about what she had done. Everything went fine the next milking and every milking up until she passed away. You've already gotten stellar advice but I'll link to my website anyway with some pictures on how to make your own hobbles in case anyone needs it. http://amped-goats.wix.com/ampg#!milking-tips/c7ja


----------

